# Mass Compliant Firearms



## Blue Hat (Feb 8, 2011)

I assume that someone has already touched on this subject but I just re joined the Masscops forum and was interested in the views of the rest of the Police world. We are in for the worst. Firearms are a Frankenstein monster to most of the Blue Collar world. 
This country was founded on firearms and as we all know, that all the rest of the liberal world that want Police to protect them, don't want to see or acknowledge that we in fact carry firearms to do this job and make them safe. We, the trained Police officer should be able to enjoy the the same level of comfort by being able to own or have the very same firearms that we train and qualify with. The problem is that at one time, I'm pretty sure, Police Officers were able to purchase firearms that were non compliant. What had happened was that some of the Police Officers that purchased these firearms, sold them to civilians. At this point, I believe that the good Governor of Mass decided to take that right away from Police Officers instead of prosecuting the Police Officers that illegally sold them to civilians. 
I believe that was the wrong action for the Governor to take. Instead of doing the right thing and involving the ATF to straighten things out. I believe that Police should be able to purchase non compliant firearms but should sign and agree to an additional form that acknowledges that these firearms are to only be sold or transferred to another Police Officer that for-fill the same requirements and qualifications of HR218 (Inclusive of retired Police Officers) or a firearms dealers. I don't believe that the rest of us should suffer because of stupidity. That a violation of this rule is subject to criminal prosecution.
The new imposed laws do not take into consideration Police officers. What do we do? Who do we go to to stand up for us? It is a fact, yes we as Police carry firearms to do our daily job! The big picture is scary...We as Police have no rights! 
The law makers and liberals are just going to ignore the Constitution. Until they need us.


----------



## BRION24 (Sep 19, 2008)

where you are going with this.


----------



## LGriffin (Apr 2, 2009)

http://masscops.com/threads/hold-on-tight-ladies-and-gents-here-it-comes.114214/page-3#post-735691


----------



## Hush (Feb 1, 2009)

Why aren't the rest of us special enough to own any firearm without some arbitrary state consumer protection regulations? Rather than separate yourself out, recognize that you are a civilian police officer, and that WE are all in this mess together. You may be required to use certain tools in the performance of your duties, but for the same reason you feel entitled to own them in your "off" hours, so do the rest of us.


----------



## BRION24 (Sep 19, 2008)

Well this didn't take long


----------



## LGriffin (Apr 2, 2009)




----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Put a lock on it we have enough threads going on about this already.


----------



## Tuna (Jun 1, 2006)

What Dept. are you with BH?


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

LawMan3 said:


> I'll let the members play a little first.....Have at it.


Listed as a member since 2011. I don't know if there are any previous posts that are archived someplace. We have switched versions twice at least since then. Am I the only one that sees nothing terribly wrong with the original post?


----------



## Blue Hat (Feb 8, 2011)

First of all... I'm not purposely singling out just cops.. But it's a matter of fact as to what we do and how we do it. I don't think I have to explain. I believe in the right to keep and bear arms. I'm only stating that we are in for a mess. And not only are they going to take the right of citizens to keep and bear arms but the police, the very ones that strap on a gun belt every day, not put on a suit and sit at a desk, but have to go into the fire every day. I'm not going to beat a dead horse. But I think that because we use these tools, because we train with them, because we are mandated to qualify with them, I think there is a certain aspect of entitlement!!!! Don't you! But I do believe in the Right to Keep and Bear Arms for everyone! There are Cops that only know how to use the handgun that's in their holster, if they can at all, and don't give a crap but only for their details. Not me! They should be ashamed of them selves! I'm a trained sniper and can pick up just about any firearm and use it adequately. I'm not singling anyone out. But we are Cops and this is Masscops, I just touched on a subject that concerned Cops. I wish the same for all but there are two different categories. I have no control as to how the laws look at civilian Cops, reserves, intermittents or security but I do know how they look at full time Cops or retired Cops and that was all I commented on. I just wish we had some kind of committee that could go to bat for the right of people that live by the sword, i.e. Cops to be able to carry non compliant firearms. Again! I stress I believe in the right to Keep and Bear Arms for everyone.. I just touched on an aspect of it and I believe we are entitled to it.


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

Well....
Since the asshole stated some P.O.'s sold non-compliant guns illegally....Yah! he's a jerkoff. You CAN legally sell those firearms to another legally licensed individual, cuz we're NOT dealers.....Get lost troll! Trying to make us into bad folks? eat it bitch!


----------



## Johnny Law (Aug 8, 2008)

Blue Hat, please also tell us what your thoughts are on sheriffs in this state.


----------



## Blue Hat (Feb 8, 2011)

The very reason that I post as Blue Hat is because I wish to remain somewhat anonymous. But I am a full time Police Officer with a department over 100 Cops...


----------



## Blue Hat (Feb 8, 2011)

Please tell me what you mean as my thoughts about the Sheriffs. I used to be a Deputy Sheriff before I got a job as a Cop.


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy (Jan 26, 2005)

Fuckin' really hero? I bet, as the lowly shitty civilian that I am, I could out-shoot you any day. Careful though, I might shoot my eye out or something. 

Not all civilians are clueless fucks who know dick about firearms. Take your "I'm an entitled cop" attitude elsewhere. I hope to God, that you don't ever end up in the shit on the side of the road getting worked by someone who didn't want a ticket, and an un-entitled civilian decides they don't want to save your ass because of your us vs. then mentality.


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

Fuck this. It's getting out of hand. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

